# Cold brew



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Not seen this before

http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/21/pique-cold-brew/


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just saw this, sounds interesting. Another piece of expensive equipment however!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

So, more momentum for cold brew and as Dylan says, expensive for speeding something up that might just as well be kept slow. I can understand the reference to it being like drinking 'flavoured water' - but it's not a phrase that entices me.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

"We found it difficult to plan the night before"

What's to plan? Surely you just keep a jug full in the fridge.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would imagine this produces a somewhat different cup, who knows if better or worse.

Might well be useful for cafe's as well.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

So yes it's the middle of the night and I'm mildly sleep deprived, but I've been thinking about this since I discovered I can adulterate my "pop mummy coffee pop" (translation: cold brew) with tonic and gin... And it's really rather refreshing.

Could you carbonate it? Has anyone tried? I'm thinking whack it in a soda stream.

Am I just mad?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My experience of using Sodastream with anything other than plain water (in the mid 80s) is that it sprays everywhere!

I did try tonic water on top of cold espresso last summer as an experiment after someone else on here suggested it and, mad as it sounds, it was actually quite nice. Doesn't appear to have become 'a thing' but you're not alone (well, except I didn't put gin in as well)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Missy said:


> So yes it's the middle of the night and I'm mildly sleep deprived, but I've been thinking about this since I discovered I can adulterate my "pop mummy coffee pop" (translation: cold brew) with tonic and gin... And it's really rather refreshing.
> 
> Could you carbonate it? Has anyone tried? I'm thinking whack it in a soda stream.
> 
> Am I just mad?


Well Nitro Cold Brew exists which might tickle your fancy.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Is it fizzy? Should I sell my body/soul and buy a sodastream?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

At some point your kids might be stoked that they can make their own pop. Then again the concentrate never quite tasted right IIRC. Especially cola. I think the Irn Bru was not too bad. Oh you mean for *you* to use for cold brew...


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Until I found this thread I was in the comfort zone of, I'm using the cold brew method, so don't need any special equipment so will not be spending lots on stuff. This kit may just take me out of that (wallet) safe zone.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> Until I found this thread I was in the comfort zone of, I'm using the cold brew method, so don't need any special equipment so will not be spending lots on stuff. This kit may just take me out of that (wallet) safe zone.


Just buy a hario cold brew pot.


----------

